
Show HN: List of Safe Places to Visit During This Corona Pandemic - vamsirao
https://placestovisitthisweekend.com/Lake%20Como
======
vamsirao
Hey guys, I made it using preact and deployed on netlify. I know it is not
much but can open source it if you guys like.

